# Regulador de voltaje --> 24V  12A.... como?¿?¿



## Xavilis (Ene 11, 2007)

Hola tengo un problemilla, y creo que aqui encontrare a los mejores genios eleXtronicos.

Necesito regular el voltaje de 24v 12A para manipular un motor de 180W, A poder ser manipulando la potencia con un pulsador, o otros.................


Muchas Gracias por adelantado

Xavi Lison


----------



## agustinzzz (Ene 11, 2007)

Me gusta como intenta motivar a los lectores para que le respondan...

"Hola tengo un problemilla, y creo que aqui encontrare a los mejores genios eleXtronicos."

No se si responder, pero bueno... no puedo ser tan malo...
En caso de que los 24V sean de continua, lo que vos necesitas es una fuente regulada de 24V 12A.
En cualquier sitio de electronica podes encontrar un esquema, yo te recomendaria comprar una regulable ya echa, hasta te puede salir mas barata que fabricarla.


----------



## Xavilis (Ene 12, 2007)

_Agustinzz_,  esta claro, en cada aficion existe el grupo de adeptos que conocen lo que hablan, con argumentos muy bien argumentoados.  Yo tras 2 dias buscando recursos en la red, me a parecido que en este foro que desconocia existe muy buena onda y buenos profesionales.

Estoy buscando tu opcion, pero no encuentro fuentes con entrada de 24v........  

Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero yo tenia en mente un regulador parecido a los "Scalestic", creo que funcionan con una bobina + un contacto.........


----------



## frezamu (Ene 12, 2007)

bueno tienes que ser mas espesifico como quieres manejar el motor si lo vas a alimentar con baterias o con transformadorr si lo vas a utiliza regulada la velocidad o arranque y frene para regular velocidad lo mejoe es utilizar uncircuito pwm controlar el ancho del pulso para variar velocidad si es para solo arranque y freno un interruptor capas de soportar la corriente, tienes que tener en cuenta que cuando un motor arranca ya sea ac o dc la corriente de arranque dependiendo a la carga se puede elevar un promedio del 50 % del valor de la corriente que el motor consume a plena carga un ejemplo si el motor consume un amperio en trabajo la corriente de arranque puede alcanzar 1.5 amper o mas
para regular velocidad en la red exixten muchos circuitos busca PWM Motor Control Schematics  no te aconsejo fuentes reguladas se calientan mucho y generalmente se queman y si regulan velocidad el problema es mayor con un motor de este consumo ademas es aconsejable manejarlos con fet de potencia


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 12, 2007)

tambien lo puedes alimentar a la vieja usanza con tiristores sobretodo si la linea es trifasica.

Mediante control de fase y siendo linea trifasica es posible mediante control de fase alimentarlo ya que el rizado es bastante pequeño

Nos deberias indicar como lo alimentaras, mediante la red de 230V o con transformador o baterias.


Lo ideal es utilizar un PWM.

Podrias modificar una fuente de PC para que te de esa tension busca en el foro, me parece que ya se hablo de como modificarlas
P=12*24=288W parece factible busca un poquito


----------



## Xavilis (Ene 12, 2007)

Uooooops................

-es un motor en continua 24V  180W (no trifasico)
-alimentacion con baterias de plomo  24V  12A
-el control tendria que ser de 0% a 100%, con pulsador o con regulador o lo que sea, pero progresivo.


Yo encontre este kit, es de la casa "MODULOS CEBEK" pero solo me suple 6A......

_Reguladores de Velocidad para Motores C.C. 6 A.
Reguladores de velocidad para motores de hasta 6 A. Ajustan la velocidad mediante la variación por anchura de pulso, que permite obtener un excelente rendimiento sin perder potencia. Incluyen ajuste de mínimo. Salida a transistor. Se alimentan de la misma tensión del motor._






Me parece buena idea los "tiristores", me estoy informaciónrmando como funcionan........   MUCHAS GRACIAS, seguimos investigando......


----------



## frezamu (Ene 14, 2007)

mira esta pagina http://www.solorb.com/elect/solarcirc/ encontraras el circuito que nesecitas puedes poner unos 3 fett irfz40 o 44 en paralelo para la corriente los operacionales son polarizados a 12 voltios ten encuenta que el diodo ( 1n4002) que va entre la pata 2 del fet tiene que ser un diodo rapido no el que dice hay y por lo menos de 10 apmerios y que tienes que poner un filtro de 2200 mf a unos 35 voltios minimo entre positivo y negativo lo mas cerca del fet buena suerte me cuentas


----------

